# Rancilio Silvia V1 (with newer boiler)



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

I have an original Rancilio Silvia V1, bought new and used by myself to make one cappuccino a day (rarely more). I looked after the machine, backflashed with Cafiza every week and descaled with Puly descaler as necessary (several times a year), so machine is fully working and makes great coffee. 
Quite a few years ago, I had the machine overhauled by a professional Rancilio-authorised lab. This included a new (newer type) boiler (see photo), and while they were at it - they changed the thermostats, gaskets, water pipes etc. Since then, the only issue I had was a dead solenoid valve, which I replaced myself (easy job). I have the original baskets that came with the machine + a bigger one that I use and the plastic tamper. A new Cafelat silicone group head gasket was installed last week.
I am quite attached to this machine, and not sure what it might be worth (huge variation on eBay, and not many like mine). If it isn't worth much, I might be better off keeping it as backup (or for nostalgic reasons, and maybe it will become a collectors item some day? ). Would love to know what people think it might fetch.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Looks a well looked after machine Doram, nice to see.

I don't know any prices but guess you would be towards the top of the used market with it in that condition.

Good luck to you if you decide to sell, or keep it as you say for a backup.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

That's still an old style boiler with the fused in element, the newer ones have an easily replaceable element.

My best guess is about £200 but you may get more on ebay if you get determined people bidding against each other.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I sold a tatty V3 for strong money on ebay and yours looks a much better machine than the V3 I had.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for your replies and warm words guys! Based on your advice, I listed it on eBay with a starting price of £179 (+ buy it now option for anyone who really wants it). I will probably list it here too, as I will be happy to consider reasonable offers from forum members.


----------

